# Maverick ET-732:  Any ideas where I can buy one or recommend a comparable thermo?



## austexrod (Jul 15, 2011)

_*Come out, Come out where ever you are*_


----------



## mossymo (Jul 15, 2011)

A fellow SMF member Todd sells them - http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732

It shows he is currently out of stock, but I am assuming he will have more shortly. It's nice to do business with those you know ans trust; Todd is just that, great guy to do business with. You won't be disappointed waiting for him to have some in stock.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2011)

I would wait for Todd to restock as well.


----------



## austexrod (Jul 15, 2011)

_*I recently found it on Amazon and then it was gone and just today I found it again! LOL*_


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 15, 2011)

You will NEVER get the customer service, with anyone like you do with Todd Johnson.  He is a man of his word and would rather give you something than argue its price.  He is a gentleman and is very active on this forum and will give you the best price you can get.

Rich


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2011)

I would get it from Todd.


----------



## socalbbq (Jul 15, 2011)

I have one and I love it.  At the time, I didn't know a fellow member sold them or I would have bought from him.  I got mine on Amazon.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 15, 2011)

I am currently waiting on Todd to get more in stock, probably order an Amazn smoker as well.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 16, 2011)

I won mine as a prize, if I didn't I was upgrading anyways and would have ordered from Todd.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 16, 2011)

Maverick was out-of-stock since Mid June, but I had about 100 on-hand.  They went fast!

Maverick shipped my order of ET-732's on 7/13 and it's due to arrive 7/18

ET-732's sell for $59.99 and you get "Free Shipping" if you order from my site.

I'm shipping out immediately when I get my order from Maverick!

Todd


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess I gotta see if Mama will let me have an extention on my allowance,$ hard to come by when you are disabled.


----------

